# Long Throw Flashlight Suggestions?



## leonarp (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm looking for a long throw flashlight and could use some suggestions. I would prefer LED but I'm not stuck on that. I live in the country and the tree lines around my house are around 100+ yards out, which is what this flashlight would be used to illuminate. So the longer the throw the better.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*

If your really need throw, look at a HID light, they are very expensive, but are the most powerfull flashlights around (The big ones gives more light that the lights on a car).

For a regular flashlight the Tiablo A9 (or A8, if your are using rechargables) has a good throw. The DBS are also supposed to be good, but I have not tried it.
Going another step down, your can get something like the Fenix T1 or TK10, they have less throw, but can still handle 100+ yards, and are more useable as a regular flashlight, because they have a better spill and the hotspoot is not as hot as on the A9.


----------



## Gunner12 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*

How much are you willing to spend?
What batteries?

Most of the better throwing lights can hit 100 yarts without too much problem.

:welcome:


----------



## qip (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*

aspheric or spotlight ...with most led throwers you will likely at a long distance get a pale light and wont see much ,the aspheric does good though , hense where you need a bigger light like these in here


----------



## Brigadier (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*

At Lowe's - 2C Task Force Cree Q5 - $30
At Wal-Mart - Black & Decker 1 M CP rechargeable spotlight - $17. I tested mine out to about 500 yrds.:thumbsup:


----------



## kramer5150 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*



Brigadier said:


> At Wal-Mart - Black & Decker 1 M CP rechargeable spotlight - $17. I tested mine out to about 500 yrds.:thumbsup:



x2... if its throw you want, theres no replacement for displacement. Big reflector, big batteries, Big HID = big beam. A $20 1-2MCP spotlight will throw farther than anything close to that price range. Doesn't have to be HIG either... a Halogen based one can get the job done.


----------



## cchurchi (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*

My best throw flashlight is a Wolf-Eyes 24 watt boxer. Obviously, there are cheaper and brighter spotlights, but they won't fit in a coat pocket. I also have a WE Storm and it has amazing throw and is more versatile then a HID light. I've never really been very impressed with single LED lights designed to throw. The hotspot is usually small and not enough spill.
I use my lights several times a week so I am able to justify lights that everyone I know (non-flashaholics) thinks are very expensive.


----------



## LukeA (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*

100 yds is nothing for any LED thrower. Even a Magled modded with an SSC will do that.


----------



## sledhead (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*

Raidfire Spear ( single LED ) is a great thrower. Also the Wolf-Eyes Storm throws a ton of light a good distance.( 3 LED's). Lots of good choices out there!:thumbsup:


----------



## Niteowl (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*



Brigadier said:


> At Wal-Mart - Black & Decker 1 M CP rechargeable spotlight - $17. I tested mine out to about 500 yrds.:thumbsup:



I bought one of those B&D spots and put a Coleman bulb in it. One of the top five "bang-for-the-buck" lights I have.


----------



## StefanFS (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*

Here you can see how a Raidfire Spear or Dereelight DBS (they perform similar at distances of ~100 meters) will perform over ~100 yards (it's 95 meters). What I really recommend is a Maglite (3D or 3C) with the new Seoul Semiconductor P7 led, that gives you massive amounts of output in a light that will cost you max ~$60 if you build it yourself or ~$120 if you buy it from eg. Elektro Lumens.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*



leonarp said:


> I'm looking for a long throw flashlight and could use some suggestions. I would prefer LED but I'm not stuck on that. I live in the country and the tree lines around my house are around 100+ yards out, which is what this flashlight would be used to illuminate. So the longer the throw the better.



I'd suggest building a 2C Maglite ROP Incan. This will give more throw than any LED on the market (except exotic aspherics that aren't very practical) and a repectable 40 minutes runtime in a surprisingly small package. For investigating tree lines, the warmer color temp and broader spectrum of an incan still provides vastly better contrast compared to LEDs, at least for the next few years 

I'll cut and paste in a "recipe" for how to make one:

From lighthound.com:
* 2x AW LiIon C Cells $48
* 2x Pelican Hi/Lo lamp kits $18
* Anti-Reflective Coated Glass $7

From Kaidomain.com:
* MOP textured reflector with 8.4 mm opening $15

OR you can get the original MOP reflector from Fivemega on these forums. Better beam quality, and faster shipping, but more expensive ($30 shipped)

Charger Options from Kaidomain:
 Single C/D LiIon Charger - $15 
2Bay LiIon Charger - $9. You can charge in one bay only using magnets, or both using external leads, but it's slow as it's meant for smaller cells
2 Cell LiIon Charger - $10. Only recommended if you already another charger, even a slow one, in case they get out of balance.


How to make extra room for the cells:
1) Cut down and/or compress the tailcap spring
2) Remove switch, remove retainer ring, reinstall higher up/closer to bezel
3) Use dremel tool to remove as much excess material from the base of the switch as possible

OR Buy this extender for $13


How to make cam focusability more useful:
Grind down the cam on the reflector you buy so that the slope is about half as steep. This will limit how far the bulb can defocus so you never see any nasty "donut holes".

Total cost is between $90 - $160, depending on your reflector choice, and whether you still need to buy a Mag 2C host and charger.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*

The [email protected],


----------



## lctorana (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*

Eveready 9101IND.

Will throw a mile straight off the shelf.


----------



## FILIPPO (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*



2xTrinity said:


> I'd suggest building a 2C Maglite ROP Incan. This will give more throw than any LED on the market (except exotic aspherics that aren't very practical) and a repectable 40 minutes runtime in a surprisingly small package. For investigating tree lines, the warmer color temp and broader spectrum of an incan still provides vastly better contrast compared to LEDs, at least for the next few years
> 
> I'll cut and paste in a "recipe" for how to make one:
> 
> ...


 

+1 
great thrower with a SMO reflector ,small package, good runtime!

:welcome:


----------



## leonarp (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*

Wow, lots of choices. 

Speaking of MagLites, I have an old 5D MagLite. Could I "upgrade" that with some modern components to make it a long thrower?


----------



## Hitthespot (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*

Try the new Streamlight Super Tac. It is only listed at 135 lumens but easily out throws every light I have. Even ones listed at 225 and 230 lumens. 100 yards is an easy task for this light.


Good Luck 

Bill


----------



## FILIPPO (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*



leonarp said:


> Wow, lots of choices.
> 
> Speaking of MagLites, I have an old 5D MagLite. Could I "upgrade" that with some modern components to make it a long thrower?


 

you can simply use a mag 4 cell bulb for more lumens...I think you'll get enough throw out of it with standard reflector...



if you want to mod it into a ROP you'll need:
metal reflector, glass lens, ROP bulb pack, 6 C nimh that I think you can fit easily in a mag 5D with some sort of homemade adapter like a PVC tube.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*



FILIPPO said:


> if you want to mod it into a ROP you'll need:
> metal reflector, glass lens, ROP bulb pack, 6 C nimh that I think you can fit easily in a mag 5D with some sort of homemade adapter like a PVC tube.


That's a good suggestion how to put an old host to good use. You could use the 5D for the ROP-hi, and get a 2C with 18650s to run ROP-Lo lamp (AW C's are overkill for the "lo" lamp, and there are a lot more charger options for 18650s)


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*



FILIPPO said:


> +1
> great thrower with a SMO reflector ,small package, good runtime!
> 
> :welcome:



Just built one like that using Kaidomain D-lithium cells. Probably not the best bet, as their protection circuit is finicky, and it doesn't always come on reliably. Sometimes on the first click, sometimes on the 136th click. (I counted!) You can use a soft-starter to fix that, but don't do that for your first hotwire, it's a pain in the *** and the good ones are all sold out right now.

Also, if you don't want to have to mess with exotic lithium batteries, you can use 6 NiMH AA batteries in series - Eneloops are great, Energizers not so much - that give me a calculated runtime of maybe 20 minutes of retina-burning high, or about an hour of mere damnthatsbright 'low'.

That said, if you're willing to put up with exotic batteries, lithium will outperform nickel hydrides handily.

Trinity, can you link to a tutorial on the switch hack? I need to do that on mine.


----------



## Caligvla (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*

I can't find it, but awhile back someone posted a Chinese light that had super throwing power, you had to wear a backpack that contained the battery... Anyone recall the light I am talking about?


----------



## maxa beam (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*

I recommend waiting for the Surefire Optimus to come out. They say May. It has 11 modes, includign strobe and SOS, is incredibly small for it's features, (Easily EDC-able.) has a max of 200 lumens which is instantly accessible by clicking the max power tailcap (No cycling through modes.), is focusable from beam to spot and everything inbetween, watertight, etc. And Surefire durability! That means the ability to saw through other lights, literally. Check the story thread.)

So, you could use it indoors with the floody end of the focus on, outdoors with the spot end on. It's like a 200 lumen Surefire L1, and 200 lumen Novatac 120P, combined into one sexy light, and even more versatile.


----------



## jumpstat (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*



maxa beam said:


> I recommend waiting for the Surefire Optimus to come out. They say May.


+1 on that :twothumbs


----------



## GLOCK18 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*

I have a 10 watt Mac's mini Hid, you can easly spot a tree line 1/4 away or shine a 2" reflector at over a 1/4 mile.


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*

Also, forgot to add: Just got my Malkoff M60 - it throws like a laser beam! For a mid-200s lumen pocket light mod, this is a great thrower.


----------



## Niteowl (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*



leonarp said:


> Wow, lots of choices.
> 
> Speaking of MagLites, I have an old 5D MagLite. Could I "upgrade" that with some modern components to make it a long thrower?



Check your serial number. Unless I'm mistaken, it will have to start with a "D" in order for an aftermarket reflector to fit.

If one is available, go to Walmart...Black and Decker ~$17. Next to a Sam's HID on clearance, this is the "best bang for buck" spotlight I know of. No shame in going low-dollar. 

ROP's are great, very portable. I've got a couple. The B&D simply makes a great "out the backdoor" light!


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*

I like my Tiablo A9 for a very good throw, with likely runtimes...:twothumbs


----------



## leonarp (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*



maxa beam said:


> I recommend waiting for the Surefire Optimus to come out. They say May.


 
I have to admit, this one has caught my attention. I'll probably end up springing for one.



Niteowl said:


> If one is available, go to Walmart...Black and Decker ~$17.


 
A couple of people have suggested this one. I went to Walmart to check it out. Seems like a lot of light for not much money. Always a good thing.

I'm also considering a SF 6P with the Malkroff drop in. Maybe I just need all three. Oh no! I think I've been bitten.


----------



## maxa beam (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*

You definitely should get the Optimus.

BUT: Costco HIDs and the Sams HID are extremely bright and VERY VERY cheap. (Especially the cosco, it outhrows most non-custom HIDs!)


----------



## Swagg (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*

I like that 2C mag idea...I am just about finished with my 2D ROP and would like another smaller light like the 2C but I want to try a different bulb. What's another simple 2C conversion?


----------



## 2xTrinity (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*



Swagg said:


> I like that 2C mag idea...I am just about finished with my 2D ROP and would like another smaller light like the 2C but I want to try a different bulb. What's another simple 2C conversion?


The brightest option for 2C is to get a Kiu socket, and intall a Philips 5761, with 2xAW C Cell. Installing a NTC in series may be necessary to prevent the short circuit protection from tripping. I haven't built one so I'm not sure, btu I know it can be done.

The easiest option in your case is to get 2x18650s, and run the ROP-Lo (which oyu already have), and run the Hi bulb in the 2D.


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 18, 2008)

You are not sure if using a HID or LED or Inscandent? 

For me the best User is as always a good LED Thrower. Long runtimes and 
not so vulnerable like a HID.:twothumbs


----------



## UWAK (Apr 18, 2008)

It's hard for me to get those parts to build such a ROP flashlights. Anyone you know that readily built one for order on maglight base?

Frids


----------



## FILIPPO (Apr 18, 2008)

UWAK said:


> It's hard for me to get those parts to build such a ROP flashlights. Anyone you know that readily built one for order on maglight base?
> 
> Frids


 

you can check CPFMP...they come up for sale quite often...


----------



## Chrontius (Apr 18, 2008)

Swagg, check the destructive incandescent bulb test in the incan forum. There's a great resource for picking awesome bulbs if I ever saw one myself.

UWAK, Fivemega is known to make runs of top-end ROPs and Mag85s - mostly Mag85s, IIRC - and post them on the forum, and he's not the only one to do so. I can say that he's got a very good reputation for these things, and makes some of the best battery holders known to man. He can sell you the whole kit + kaboodle if he's got some up for sale.


----------



## 22hornet (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*



leonarp said:


> Wow, lots of choices.
> 
> Speaking of MagLites, I have an old 5D MagLite. Could I "upgrade" that with some modern components to make it a long thrower?


 
Hello,

You might try the http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-6k2.html
it did wonders in a friend's 4D

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## 22hornet (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*



leonarp said:


> Wow, lots of choices.
> 
> Speaking of MagLites, I have an old 5D MagLite. Could I "upgrade" that with some modern components to make it a long thrower?


 
Hello,

You might try the terralux *TLE-6EX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 4-6 C/D cell Maglites*
http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-6k2.html
it did wonders in a friend's 4D

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## 22hornet (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*



leonarp said:


> Wow, lots of choices.
> 
> Speaking of MagLites, I have an old 5D MagLite. Could I "upgrade" that with some modern components to make it a long thrower?


 
Hello, 
try the
*TLE-6EX MiniStar5 SSC P4 U bin LED upgrade for 4-6 C/D cell Maglites*

http://www.batteryjunction.com/tle-6k2.html

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## saabluster (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*



Caligvla said:


> I can't find it, but awhile back someone posted a Chinese light that had super throwing power, you had to wear a backpack that contained the battery... Anyone recall the light I am talking about?


I don't know about a battery pack but my DEFT is based on a Chinese light and throws real far.


----------



## TXPeaceOfficer (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Long Throw Flashlight*

My best and favorite thrower is a Streamlight UltraStinger. It isn't an LED though.

It puts out about 300 lumens from what I have heard. I can light up the side of a house easily at 200 yards with a ton of spill. When you are done, just slip it in the charger. Focusable from spot to flood.

Grab a couple of spare bulbs and go to town. I go through about a bulb every 2-3 weeks in mine but it gets some seriously rough treatment on duty; dropped on pavement, thrown, used as a door knocker, window breaker, head knocker...even used it as a crowbar once. Probably sees about 2-3 hours a week of total burn time.

Seriously, it's a tough light and a heck of a performer.


----------



## KingGlamis (Apr 21, 2008)

Look at the MX Power. Three Crees and tons of throw.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.5971

Here is a pic I took in the local park. The hotspot is about 150 feet away.







And in this shot the hotspot is about 300 feet away.






That is some serious throw for $42!


----------



## leonarp (May 5, 2008)

I thought I'd follow up on what I've acquirred (so far). I bought the Black & Decker 1 M CP from WalMart and a Surefire 6P with a Malkoff M60 drop-in. 

I still want a Surefire Optimus.


----------



## Brigadier (May 5, 2008)

leonarp said:


> I thought I'd follow up on what I've acquirred (so far). I bought the Black & Decker 1 M CP from WalMart and a Surefire 6P with a Malkoff M60 drop-in.
> 
> I still want a Surefire Optimus.



What do you think of your acquisitions? The 6P with a drop in is a sure winner, and I really like my B&D spotlight. It rides under the passenger seat of my Astro van.


----------



## adamlau (May 6, 2008)

Step up to the Polarion PH50 for a serious combination of throw and spill. Polarion PH50 @ 230 yards:


----------



## KingGlamis (May 6, 2008)

How about the MX Power? Three Crees in one light and great throw for under $50. In the pic below the hot spot is about 150 feet from the camera.


----------



## [email protected] (May 6, 2008)

leonarp said:


> I'm looking for a long throw flashlight and could use some suggestions. I would prefer LED but I'm not stuck on that. I live in the country and the tree lines around my house are around 100+ yards out, which is what this flashlight would be used to illuminate. So the longer the throw the better.



Hmmmm... seems the long throw requirement dictates an entry level HID spot lamp, perhaps something not unlike those Power On Board 35w HID units sold at Sam's Club (and similar stores) for around $60.00 USD (and often less) :thumbsup:

It's not exactly pretty or for that matter grunty looking either... but if it was too big you'd need a back brace to carry it with you LMAO 







EDIT:

KingGlamis & adamlau what sort of digital camera (and features) do people need to get those kind of quality beam shots? my old ISO100 digicam doesn't take decent shots unless in broad daylight (even on highest level of exposure), the webcam takes better night shots


----------



## leonarp (May 6, 2008)

Brigadier said:


> What do you think of your acquisitions? The 6P with a drop in is a sure winner, and I really like my B&D spotlight. It rides under the passenger seat of my Astro van.


 
They make me want more. Specifically an E1B and a UA2.

The B&D spotlight is a hoot. It easily lights up the tree line and beyond.

What SF holster do I need for the 6P? The V21?


----------



## VF1Jskull1 (May 6, 2008)

the thing i seem to run into with those gun-like lights such as the B&D one is that despite it shines bright and far (yes they tend to outthrow my sl-tl3 and wolfeyes) but for a few minutes only.... after those few minutes of retina searing light, they go dingy yellow and start to go pale and practically useless... they tend to claim 20 to 30 minutes of light but it has never been true. My Streamlight TL-3 with 2 of AW's 17500 (instead of the 3 cr123a) puts out continuous 160+ lumens of long throwing light (bezel can be adjusted for flood too) for at least 50 minutes straight before the cells cut off.... just my 2 cents...


----------



## KingGlamis (May 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> KingGlamis & adamlau what sort of digital camera (and features) do people need to get those kind of quality beam shots? my old ISO100 digicam doesn't take decent shots unless in broad daylight (even on highest level of exposure), the webcam takes better night shots



My camera is actually a fairly cheap one. It's a Pentax Optio which I bought because it is water proof and dust proof (great for outdoor shots in any conditions). It's actually a poor camera for night shots, but with a bright enough flashlight beam it does OK. The key is to use a tripod, because ANY shaking of the camera will make a night shot much worse no matter what camera you have.


----------



## ruriimasu (May 7, 2008)

sorry to hijack on this thread. but i am looking for same light with a good throw but i hope to have a smaller light than the fenix L0D but same or better lumens, runtime and throw. any to recommend? :thinking:


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2008)

KingGlamis said:


> My camera is actually a fairly cheap one. It's a Pentax Optio which I bought because it is water proof and dust proof (great for outdoor shots in any conditions). It's actually a poor camera for night shots, but with a bright enough flashlight beam it does OK. The key is to use a tripod, because ANY shaking of the camera will make a night shot much worse no matter what camera you have.





Thanks you for your response! :twothumbs


I might do a little research prior to shopping around for a replacement, nothing worse than being dis-informed by an overly eager-to-make-a-sale shop assistant :thinking:

* makes mental note to acquire a tripod *


----------

